# Slottech Griptite axles



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi all ,
 i'm trying to see if anyone has tried the new griptite axles from Slottech ? I'm trying to find out in particular if they work well with TJETS and AFX chassis ? I'm especially interested in the SS / super slick axles. Also from Slottech i understand they have a tjet 9 tooth pinion and was also wondering if anyone has tried them as well. Talking with Tony Porchelli is one thing and i appreciate his comments but.... talking with racers and builders of tjets and AFX here is another . All comments and thought are welcome and encouraged . 

thanks , Bear :wave:*


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I have not tried the new axles, or the gears. Are they a cnc cut gear? If so I would be interested.
Lately I've been changing over my rear axles to tungsten. I've done five cars so far and they all got noticably better in the dive in and thru the center dept. As for the gearing, I've just tried to get good geartrains with stock stuff for now. I shure wish the Fray would adopt the Quarrel Rules and allow plastic idlers.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hi Tim ,
here's what the site says regarding the axles " Part Numbers 4170-4172 are the new generation of Griptite Axles. The SS stands for Super Slick, an extremely low friction, yet hard coating for squeezing that last bit of speed out of your T-Jets, Super Stocks, or any car. They require NO additional lubrication! This new technology will outperform any axle on the market! " I looked for the pinion gears but Tony said they were $3.00 ea and i don't see them on site and therefore have no more info. I can say he only mentioned the 9 tooth pinion and NOT a full set. For the axles i was wondering if they were oil impregnated HSS or just oil hardened or is there some new thing out there ? Where you picking up the tungsten blanks ?

Dennis / Bear :wave:*


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Zoomin sells tungsten Carbide and Dynamic Arms sells tungsten carbide also


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm betting that the axles are a High Molebdinum (sp) content alloy of some sort. Or maybe a hard ceramic coating which can be VERY slippery. 

As far as the tungsten goes:
I've been getting my stuff from Hiram Durant. He recently purchased Hotracks here in KC. You may want to get with him. He has LOTS of stuff.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hummmmmmm ! Well i decided to try the gears so i put in an order and added to get what i hope will be a good gear. On the axles ... being super slippery i wonder can that have an effect on the crown ? Assuming some slip on certain axles and crowns were the axel's OD and crowns ID just enough off to warrant any slip under certain torque situations ? Could we be seeing an LSD effect ? Hey i'm not Mr. Goodwrench so i gotta ask LOL ! Oh and on the tungsten info Thanks . BTW Tim i did pass your contact info along incase Greg wants to contact you.

thanks , Dennis / Bear :wave: *


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

use a little loc tite on the gear when you put it on. Let it sit over night to allow the loc tite to cure


----------

